# Upcoming events and news from R&B Bicycle Club



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi All,

Our next upcoming event is the Palomar Challenge. This event is scheduled for Saturday June 22nd and is based out of the Lake Henshaw resort. You have a choice of rides from 24 to 62 miles with fantastic scenery and enjoying some of the finest back roads in San Diego county. You will be going over a portion of the Amgen Tour of California course ridden by some of the world’s top cyclists! All riders are offered free timing up the East Grade of Palomar Mountain with trophies to the top Male and Female riders.
An optional post ride meal at the Lake Henshaw café is offered, so you can reload after a fun day in the saddle. Check the following link for more details, maps, photos and registration information: HOME

We are also contemplating on doing a fall edition of the Julian Death March MTB race. We are looking at an early October date. Any feedback on date or level of interest would be appreciated. Please contact us at [email protected].

We are also looking into offering a San Diego County Hill Climb Series for both Road Cyclists and Mountain Bike Riders. 
For the Road Cyclists we are looking at Montezuma Grade, Cuyamaca Peak, Laguna Mountain, Banner Grade and a few others. We would probably run these early Saturday Mornings to minimize traffic and to allow the racers to plan to do other things on their weekends.
For the Mountain Bike Cyclists we are looking at Volcan Mountain, a climb in Cuyamaca, Nobel Canyon, Otay Mountain, an Oriflame & Mason climb along with a few others. Any and all feed back on this series would be appreciated. Contact us at [email protected]

Our upcoming Tour de Julian on November 2nd and 3rd features our Road Rides on Saturday and our Mountain Bike Rides on Sunday. We are moving our mountain bike route back to the Santa Ysable Open Space Preserve and we are adding a KOM (King of the Mountain) competition where all interested riders have a crack at getting timed up Volcan Mountain. At the top you will be breathless but will be rewarded with breath taking views! Stay tuned for the latest developments on this by visiting our Tour de Julian web page at: HOME

Also we are proud to partner with the Wynola Pizza Express an award winning restaurant in the Julian area. They are graciously providing us with gift certificates as prizes for all of our upcoming events. Check them out at: Wynola Pizza and Bistro Home

We hope to see you at one of our upcoming events!

R&B Bicycle Club
Julian, CA
julianactive.com


----------

